# New Toy.



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to sell a LOT of stuff.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey....







whats it go like?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Enjoy, 8.32. A friend of mine started his Ferrari-owning with one of these, but has now got a later Mondial convertible. A useful, overlooked car and good value. Hope you've got a good specialist lined up, the servicing costs can be hair-raising!


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, it's an F-car, so it's not exactly going to be slow, but it's probably best to say brisk rather than fast.

0-60, if you attach any importance, is 6.3 seconds and it will max at 155mph.

Oddly, that's only marginally quicker than my 8.32, which has the same engine (albeit 200cc smaller) with 55bhp less.

It does handle corners quite pleasantly though







And it's red, which has to be done at least once.


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> Enjoy, 8.32. A friend of mine started his Ferrari-owning with one of these, but has now got a later Mondial convertible. A useful, overlooked car and good value. Hope you've got a good specialist lined up, the servicing costs can be hair-raising!


Thanks!

One of the reasons I took the plunge is I have a good guy who looks after the 8.32, so I've become somewhat innured to the running costs and know I have someone to do the tricky stuff I can trust.

It's fairly late itself, in Mondial terms. There's a good argument that the 3.2 is the best of the bunch - the final development of the original car. The 3.4 T was really very different, and based on the 348 chassis. I tried a couple and they're great cars, and usefully quicker, but I've heard some scary stories regarding the reliabilty - the 3.0 and 3.2 cars are pretty bullet proof.

The T does look a fair bit tidier though, and the cab is just a fantastic thing.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, his 3.4T convertible is a good looker. When he had the 3.2 we did straight-line comparisons with my E320 cabriolet and despite the added weight of my soft-top and the auto transmission, they were inseparable up to 120ish (circuit, not public roads). The handling and roadholding, however, were in a different league.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That is, officially, extremely pretty!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very cute........if thats your driveway collection though......can I have one? Any of those in the background will do, you can keep the red thingy in front









Summer's here (in relative terms) and tht's gonna sound lovely with the window down.....BBrrrrmmmmm

Best regards David


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit nice innit!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My eldest brother at one time had three `Prancing Horses` my other brother & I did say we`d be happy to look after a couple for him









He declined our kind offer


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had a couple of those.

One of the biggest problems is the Instrument pod. All sorts of glitches and issues. The starter motor also caused me some grief. There is some sort of earthing strap tucked away somewhere, that corrodes steadily until you get an intermittent starter motor issue.

The last one I had about 8 years ago, somebdy drove into the back of on a Foggy Motorway. You should have seen his face when he realised what he had crunched. That was replaced by a stunning 365 GTC4. Which in turn has been replaced by a lovely Maserati that is probably the quiickest car I have ever owned. Its considerably faster than my old F355.

The best advice I can give reference the Mondial is to use it. The running costs are inversely proportiional to the amount of use they receive. They really start to suffer if left to stand, developing oil leaks, noisy cam belts (they kind of stick in a certain shape when left to stand) and numerous other maladies.

Good Luck


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Enjoy the car, it looks like great fun









Are you going to take it out on the track?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

As a porche man, whats the story with the porkers in the background?

sam


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn't that 911virgin.com or something?

Toby


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Isn't that 911virgin.com or something?
> 
> Toby


Thanks for the comments chaps.

It is indeed 911virgin - top guys, and a good reputation.

Oddly enough, the starter motor was giving problems went I went to see the car, and we arranged to have it rebulit as part of the deal, but it went off to be done and I understand that it turned out to be the earthing, so the wiring has been replaced and she apparently starts on the button.

I'm picking it up in a couple of days, so I'm afraid I may be boring you all rigid blathering on about it from about Wendesday.

regards,

Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blather away Richard, look forward to it....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Indeed, bring the blathering on!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes Richard just make sure you post pictures, a refreshing change to see a pretty Ferrari

Toby


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

So, I picked it up last night.

I have spent 10 1/2 hours of the last 24 hours driving her. I found a 4 hour version of the 30 min drive from the dealer to home. Then I got up at 5 to drive the 5 minute journey to work, arriving at 8.30.

I cannot shift the grin from my face.

Truly, truly, a dream fulfilled. I cannot understand why these cars are not more highly regarded - maybe not a landmark Ferrari, but by any other standards? Awesome.

I suppose it's a bit like criticising a Patek Ellipse on the basis it's not a Worldtime - 99.5 % of the population are still going to be more than happy with it.

And, the clock has a stopwatch built in! How cool?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done









I bet its a fantstic feeling









When I was 20 I bought a Porsche 924, It was great ( I know, its not a real Porsche, try telling that to a 20 year old whos just got one  )

I remember that feeling


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ah the porch 924, a sawn down VW LT 35









I had a customer once ask me whilst I was working on her 928 if I had done a special porche training course.

No I said it's only a Volkswagon.

You should have seen the letter she wrote


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was 'the lick'


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

>> Truly, truly, a dream fulfilled. I cannot understand why these cars are not more highly regarded

Two words....Running costs..

They really are lovely cars, but you need to be able to look after them. It takes time and money, and plenty of both. The V8s are charming....When you get into V12 territory, thats when it gets really scary









Enjoy !!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Enjoy it Richard


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Too late JoT..........he already is.......


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Edited because I didn't mean to post...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just caught this post , hope your enjoying her right now







I know I would be instead of sitting here while supposed to be working


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Great Fezza 8.32......You're a lucky fella!

A late model Mondial is on my list of 'One day ill have one items'

Apparently even though the 328 was its more popular stablemate, the longer wheelbase on the Mondial made it handle better!

I also love the idea behind the Lancia Thema 8.32 but its a brave man that runs one of those daily!

Im a big fan of italian exotics that most people would gladly steer well clear of including

Alfa Romeo 155 V6

Alfa Romeo 166

Alfa Romeo 75

Fiat X1/9

Fiat Coupe Turbo

Maserati Ghibli

Maserati Quattroporte

Lancia Beta Monte Carlo

Lancia Beta HPE Volumex

Lancia Hyena

Ferrari 348

Ferrari 400/412

Ferrari 308 GT4

Enjoy your Mondial and make sure you buy your spares at Eurospares rather than Ferrari (that way you will be able to still buy watches too!!!!)


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Went out for a bit of a spin on Sunday.



























Doesn't look too out of place, even with all the new ones, does she?

*I forgot to take a camera, so these pics are borrowed from www.fcars.co.uk.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed, looks good


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Had fun on monday.

My first child was born on Friday. There were a couple of minor complications, but I was able to pick mother and baby up on monday evening. It was his first car ride, so it had to be the Ferrari. Well, it had to be, didn't it?

Popped into the supermarket on the way back home for provisions. First time ever, parked in the parent and baby bays.

Well meaning trolley jockey chap comes running over to tell me I can't park THAT, THERE.

The look on his face when I pointed out mother and the baby seat in the back was absolutely priceless


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic....Many congratulations to you all..









I would have loved to see the the trolly wallys face


----------

